# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  New Construction on Douglas

## grandshoemaster

Does anyone know what is being built on south Douglas on the west side across from Sonic?  Better yet, is there a way to search building permits?

----------


## QUAPAW5

Word is they are expanding the shopping center N to the garage.

----------


## Dafonso7

What kind of this planning?

----------


## bombermwc

That was my guess to Quapaws. Just stretching out the shopping center to a third section. whoopee...sarcasm. Oh look....ANOTHER strip center.

----------


## Dafonso7

We went passed to S. Douglas Blvd and S.E 29th. I noticed were planning to building? Just wonder curious what kind of this planning? The heavy equipments and just empty dirty land already.

----------


## QUAPAW5

farther on down north and next to the bank (s side), a lot is being cleared and lots of dirt work going on ... Hear a " Jimmy Johns" is going in somewhere around S.E. 29 & Douglas .. Is this it ?

----------


## bombermwc

my guess is it would go in the new strip center just north of the existing ones. I dont think ive ever seen a free-standing Jimmy John's. But then again, we never used to see free-standing chick-fil-a's either.

----------


## Ginkasa

> my guess is it would go in the new strip center just north of the existing ones. I dont think ive ever seen a free-standing Jimmy John's. But then again, we never used to see free-standing chick-fil-a's either.


The Jimmy John's in Moore is freestanding.  That was my first, but I can't say I'd seen more than handful prior.

----------


## Roger S

> The Jimmy John's in Moore is freestanding.  That was my first, but I can't say I'd seen more than handful prior.


Pete just announced a free standing Jimmy Johns being built in the Uptown/23rd Street thread..... So it very well could be the same coming to MWC.

----------


## Dafonso7

I was passed other day ago. I saw it other new buildings sites not know what kind of new business and next across the street other new building beginning now close by sonic restaurant. So anyway I think looking for new restaurant like as JIMMY JOHNS DELI or ZAXBY'S CHICKEN? But I heard said will coming soon new add Bbq not know what name is? I wonder it.

----------


## QUAPAW5

In between the Kfc and Bank is suppose to be a Custard place? On down South where the old Grimes Real Estate Building was is suppose to Jimmy Johns, we'll see how true my sources are on this one

----------


## Dafonso7

Yes, I suspect should be Freddy's Frozen Custard & Steakburgers  Midwest City – COMING SOON! 2820 S Douglas Midwest City, OK 73110. The other next across to the street new building should be Jimmy Johns? but, I think so not sure just guess and I am sure my guess.

----------


## QUAPAW5

North on Douglas Blvd up @ NE 23 .....Where the Old Chinese Food Place USED to Be Next to KFC ....Its' Rumored that a ON-Cue is going in there on the SW crn

----------


## QUAPAW5

The Golden Goose Bldg...used to be a TG&Y bldg in the 60"s is Gone...Down to rubble and the NW crn has extensive dirt work going on....NE 23 & Douglas Blvd

----------


## Roger S

> The Golden Goose Bldg...used to be a TG&Y bldg in the 60"s is Gone...Down to rubble and the NW crn has extensive dirt work going on....NE 23 & Douglas Blvd


Some of that work is an OnCue.

----------


## Dafonso7

What kind recommended to bring new building?

----------


## Trisha

> The Golden Goose Bldg...used to be a TG&Y bldg in the 60"s is Gone...Down to rubble and the NW crn has extensive dirt work going on....NE 23 & Douglas Blvd


 I can't wait for the OnCue!!! lol I'm gald that SOMETHING is being done w/ that corner... , I'm hoping it'll bring some more devlpmnt  out this side of MWC , which IS neglected, I wonder if they did a car count how surprised they'd be at the volume of traffic on NE 23rd?

----------


## QUAPAW5

Back Down south to the SE 29 Street area ....Word is that Swadleys is going to build around Finley Rd and 29 (1 blk east of Douglas) so I'd suspect the old tinker truck lot would be the site.

----------


## bombermwc

That'll be interesting to see if it sticks being a larger name. We've had 3 or 4 different BBQ places there over the years and they never took. I think one was called Legends, and was in the current site of the burger joint. I think then they moved across the street to the newer strip center or something. Memory is fuzzy. I remember it being pretty good and fairly priced, but NO ONE ever in the building. I liked their ribs because they were the fall-off-the-bone type, unlike Spencers (which everyone seems to love for some weird reason) where you have to chew it off like a freaking dog. And Spencers is so dang expensive for the amount you get.

I've never been to Swadleys, but they appear to be popular around town at other sites. I'm all for more things to keep the development going east on 29th there and clear out some of the last remaining crap (come on Frog Pond and trailer park redevelopment). Best thing about locations like this is Tinker traffic. As long as they can fork out the food during lunch, they're set.

----------


## Roger S

> That'll be interesting to see if it sticks being a larger name. We've had 3 or 4 different BBQ places there over the years and they never took. I think one was called Legends, and was in the current site of the burger joint. I think then they moved across the street to the newer strip center or something.


I know there was a Gary Dale's there for a brief time.

----------


## Dafonso7

Last Saturday we went to N. Douglas Blvd and NE 23rd st. So I see that said banner coming soon Storages and I don't see post about on cue?

----------


## QUAPAW5

Freddie's Sign is going up ... They were drilling sign mount this PM

----------


## John1744

Saw a sign on the west side of Douglas in this area saying a Zaxby's is coming.

----------


## dcsooner

Does OKC build anything other than fast food joints? Aren't Oklahomans fat enough?

----------


## catch22

> Does OKC build anything other than fast food joints? Aren't Oklahomans fat enough?


Yes. If you haven't noticed, we constructed the 850 ft tall Devon Tower, a 27 story modern office building is under construction, a huge Central Park is under way, streetcar system, a massive convention center, tons of modern homes have gone up, thousands of new downtown residential units are completed, thousands of new hotel rooms are on the market. A 10 story office building was proposed for Bricktown, a massive expansion to Tinker is about to begin, and Boeing just built a very large office building at Tinker. A massive mixed use development with golfing, restaurants, entertainment, and retail is being built on Memorial. Warehouses and heavy industry  in SW OKC have been expanding very rapidly.  The airport is about to construct the east concourse. 

But please, inform us more that OKC is a crap city with only fast food joints, crap roads, and fat people. I'm sure we are all ready to hear more of your distaste for OKC.

----------


## bombermwc

I think id tend to agree with dcsooner. We do, in fact, have the most fast food per capita in the country. So it's a fair question. I wonder why Oklahoman's are so fat....hmmmmmmm

----------


## ctchandler

Looks like Freddy's is open today.  I'm ready to have one of the hot dogs.
C. T.

----------


## oklip955

Fat people??? I live east of I-35 in Edmond, I see lots of very fit bike riders out on the rural roads. I doubt that they have an oz of fat on them. I doubt they are living on fast food. There are a few people who shop/eat food from Sprouts, Natural grocers, Whole Foods and the like. I'm not saying all of Okc metro people are the picture of fit but like most areas, there are the ones who struggle with their weight and those who live and breath fitness.

----------


## bombermwc

> Fat people??? I live east of I-35 in Edmond, I see lots of very fit bike riders out on the rural roads. I doubt that they have an oz of fat on them. I doubt they are living on fast food. There are a few people who shop/eat food from Sprouts, Natural grocers, Whole Foods and the like. I'm not saying all of Okc metro people are the picture of fit but like most areas, there are the ones who struggle with their weight and those who live and breath fitness.


Consider the source of your information given the area you're looking in. I'm not making it up that we have more fast food percapita than any other state. And until OKC "went on a diet", we were one of the fattest states too. We're still not in the top half of the "fit" states, but we did gain a lot of ground thanks to that program....and especially OKC. But we got "credit" for the program too, not that everyone suddenly dropped 50 pounds because part of the criteria for the placings is if there are programs...so it sort of falsely inflates the positive.

And let me just say, just because you shop at Whole Paycheck, doesn't mean you're health. It just means you spend a lot on your food.

My family and I walk a lot and are very active....we're not the norm. Check out how many people drive from one store to the next in a shopping center. Somehow because it's outside and there is an option, they drive. Put it inside in a mall, where walking is the only option...and they walk. Magic.

----------


## QUAPAW5

OK Fat people ...Get this ... Word is a Dunkin Donuts and a Dairy Queen are going in somewhere on Douglas Blvd or near 29Th & Douglas ...ummm

----------


## Trisha

it'd be nice to have a DQ back in MWC.... then I can get my occsnl Blizzard fix w/o having to eat it all  before going home lol & dunkin donuts as well hmm? 
well I guess it'd give Paradise Donuts some competition..

----------


## ctchandler

> it'd be nice to have a DQ back in MWC.... then I can get my occsnl Blizzard fix w/o having to eat it all  before going home lol & dunkin donuts as well hmm? 
> well I guess it'd give Paradise Donuts some competition..


Trisha,
Did you know that there is one just down the street (29th) in Del City?  It's about .2 mile West of Midwest City (Sooner road).
C. T.

----------


## WitWhy

long time lurker.
between 15th and 29th, does anyone know what the new building is going to be that is just south of the KFC? it looks like it has a drive-thru window.
Also, what about the construction just north of the new Zaxby's, anyone know?

----------


## bombermwc

i though the building just south of KFC was a re-do of the real estate office? Maybe she just put up the sign because she was the one that sold the land?! LOL. A drivethrough wouldn't make sense for real estates hahahaha.

North of Zaxby's is just another small strip mall...5 shops or something. zzzzzz

----------


## JesStang

> long time lurker.
> between 15th and 29th, does anyone know what the new building is going to be that is just south of the KFC? it looks like it has a drive-thru window.
> Also, what about the construction just north of the new Zaxby's, anyone know?


North of Zaxbys is definitely a strip center. 
Hopefully whatever is going by KFC is something awesome! It does have a drive-thru window.

----------


## mmonroe

We are working with Nina (Really Rick) to find a home right now.  She said that they are not rebuilding an office, but that the current developers have just not removed her sign, said it's been a boost because people think she is having her office rebuilt.  Word is, it's suppose to be a Jimmy Johns.

----------


## bombermwc

Makes sense mmonroe as that was what people had been talking about here recently. 

If Grimes is looking for a new spot, there's plenty of new space being built on Douglas right now LOL.

----------


## JesStang

Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins going in the strip center north of Zaxbys! Woohoo! I love both of those more than I should lol. 

I comment on Swadleys FB all the time about building in the Mid-Del area so hopefully it happens one day soon.

----------


## goodfriday

Also going into the strip mall with BR/Dunkin Donuts is a liquor store which is moving from 15th street. It’s going to be very nice.

----------


## bombermwc

I believe the liquor store is the same one that's the new name of Andy's from 29th, currently next to Penny and Irenes. I would bet they needed more room to spread. The current spot is smaller than Andy's was, and it's hard to get the wine selection in that spot that they used to have. I'm very glad the same knowledgeable folks still work there.

----------


## goodfriday

> I believe the liquor store is the same one that's the new name of Andy's from 29th, currently next to Penny and Irenes. I would bet they needed more room to spread. The current spot is smaller than Andy's was, and it's hard to get the wine selection in that spot that they used to have. I'm very glad the same knowledgeable folks still work there.


 The liquor store is going to have a tasting room.  It will be ready to go when the new law goes into effect.

----------


## bombermwc

Sweet!

----------


## QUAPAW5

Its Official In Todays Business section of the Oklahoman ...Dunkin Donuts and Baskin Robbins are Opening 2 dual-brand stores in OKC ..One in Moore @ 630 SW 4th and One in Midwest City @ 2301 S Douglas Blvd On Dec 20 (same Bldg as Midwest Wine next to Zarbys Chicken)

----------


## QUAPAW5

Firehouse Subs Sign is up Next to Midwest wine ...

----------


## John1744

Went by the liquor store the other night, really nice and laid out, super friendly staff and they already have refrigeration in place (not turned on obviously) for when the laws change. Including a count down to when the law goes into effect!

Also swung by Baskin/Dunkin, it's totally a ice cream shop / donut place. Nice to have a dessert place in MWC though, we usually take the kids by Cold Stone when we're in the city.

----------

